# Evil Dolphins



## jasonh1903

Fished off Navarre beach this morning and started hooking up on fish before I could get past the pier. 1/2 mile out and I had several big hits and a couple lost kings. Then I finally got a good solid hook up. It was fighting and taking drag like a big smoker king. Just as I get him slowed down and close to the boat the freaking bums (dolphins) show up and ate him right off my line. I reeled in just a head... which was from a blackfin tuna. Would have been my first. After that they followed me everywhere I went. Not another single hit for the next 2 hours. So I went home with thoughts of dolphin murder in my head.


----------



## Foulhook

They really are trouble makers.


----------



## TheRoguePirate




----------



## Caddy Yakker

lol @ TRP!

yeah they are too smart for their own good.


----------



## Pourman1

Pay it forward  ... they were here first , it's their Home :yes: ... how many days aren't they there , keep that in mind fellas !!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Pourman1 said:


> Pay it forward  ... they were here first , it's their Home :yes: ... how many days aren't they there , keep that in mind fellas !!


Yeah so were the cock roaches and tuna for that matter but nobody cares about them because they aren't "cute". Its funny how just because a creature is cute they get treated a lot different....


----------



## JD7.62

Caddy Yakker said:


> Yeah so were the cock roaches and tuna for that matter but nobody cares about them because they aren't "cute". Its funny how just because a creature is cute they get treated a lot different....


Dude Ive been saying that for years. Im into alot of exotic pets like fish and reptiles but many that I would like to have are illegal because they _could_ harm native wildlife. 

Of course cute cuddly kittens arent banned but feral cats devastate native wildlife far more then a snake or fish ever could. :whistling:


----------



## Stressless

Well.... dolphin have pointed (grasping) teeth not serated (cutting) teeth.

Me thinks you might have been bit by a shark, they love tuna on a line as well. 

I wasn't there so just a thought. I HATE 'pins around anyting I'm fishing off of. Resently got to Alabama and picked up some M80's - taped 10 to old cast net weights and in a water proof box both in the boat and yak - can't wait to see them skedattal when they "concussion" the water column. 

Shame the BFT didn't make it in - 

Stressless


----------



## jasonh1903

Stressless said:


> Well.... dolphin have pointed (grasping) teeth not serated (cutting) teeth.
> 
> Me thinks you might have been bit by a shark, they love tuna on a line as well.
> 
> I wasn't there so just a thought. I HATE 'pins around anyting I'm fishing off of. Resently got to Alabama and picked up some M80's - taped 10 to old cast net weights and in a water proof box both in the boat and yak - can't wait to see them skedattal when they "concussion" the water column.
> 
> Shame the BFT didn't make it in -
> 
> Stressless


It took the dolphin a good 5 min to eat it. Nothing I cold do but hold on and watch. He came to the surface several times with the fish in his mouth.... just to tease me I think.


----------



## JDkingfishersdad

Back in the day we would light M80s and throw em' in the water. The dolphin would make a wake leavin. LOL
Probably would get busted nowdays for doin' that. Peace.


----------



## 16983

I can't help wondering what dolphin tastes like......


----------



## ZombieKiller

Chicken.


----------



## Linkovich

I think they should do a tag system for dolphin like with gators. They need to be thinned out a little


----------



## Pourman1

Could care less if they're cute or not :huh: I have respect for ALL the creatures that live IN the Sea , just how I was brought up in Hawaii , different here I guess :blink:


----------



## JDkingfishersdad

Dude. I raised my kid the same way. Don't need FWC, Government to manage fisheries. FWC is souly responsible for teaching Dolphins how to get a free meal. Limits good. Slots bad. If every charter has to throw back most of what it catches because south Florida can't catch a Snapper the Dolphin are going to have a hay day. I dive I fish. I see plenty of Dolphin,Cudas, fat, playing with throw backs because they're too full. Peace Bro. Just tryin' to Teach.


----------



## PBTH

Do you have a fish finder? If so, did you have it turned on all day? Many dolphins have learned to home in on the sonar waves and equate them to a possible easy meal. If dolphins show up, turn your fish finder off and they should move on in short order.


----------



## jasonh1903

PBTH said:


> Do you have a fish finder? If so, did you have it turned on all day? Many dolphins have learned to home in on the sonar waves and equate them to a possible easy meal. If dolphins show up, turn your fish finder off and they should move on in short order.


Yes I did. I've heard that before... next time I'll turn it off.


----------



## PLS

Was there for breakfast. In the sand colored yak. The day got better. Then a pod of 15 or so moved through bout 3ish.


----------



## jasonh1903

PLS said:


> Was there for breakfast. In the sand colored yak. The day got better. Then a pod of 15 or so moved through bout 3ish.


How was your luck in the morning? I was hooking into a lot of big fish around 8:00 but I wish I had got there about an 1 1/2 hour earlier.


----------



## PLS

Sucked till my wife brought me the cigars I forgot.


----------



## Tomslick66

Try a 2' piece of metal pipe (I use a section from chain link fencing). Hang it in the water and bang it a couple of times with a wrench. No harm but they'll leave in a hurry and you stay out of trouble with the blue lights(probably!).


----------



## fishnhuntguy

hate to say it, but when they show up I tell people " There goes the neighborhood' .


----------

